# Proxy: HTTP- Verbindung



## freez (21. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit meinem Programm eine HTTP Verbindung über einen Proxy Server realisieren.

Ich habe dazu die Suche vom Board bemüht und auch was gefunden. Allerdings funktionieren diese Systemweiten ProxySettings bei mir nicht. Ich habe hier gelesen, daß der jakarta http client http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/ als Lösung empfohlen wird. Habe ich auch gleich herruntergeladen. Und hier im Board auch ein CodeBeispiel gefunden, welches ich dann für meine Zwecke abgeändert habe:


```
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpState;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.MultiThreadedHttpConnectionManager;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.GetMethod;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.params.HttpClientParams;

public class ProxyTest2
{
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
	{
		System.setProperty("org.apache.commons.logging.simplelog.log.httpclient.wire", "fatal");
		System.setProperty("org.apache.commons.logging.simplelog.log.org.apache.commons.httpclient", "fatal");
		HttpClient http = new HttpClient(new MultiThreadedHttpConnectionManager());
		http.setState(new HttpState());
//		http.getState().setCookiePolicy(CookiePolicy.RFC2109);
//		http.setTimeout(10000);
		http.getHostConfiguration().setProxy("10.1.1.1", 8080);
		HttpClientParams p = new HttpClientParams();

		GetMethod method = new GetMethod("http://www.spiegel.de");
		http.executeMethod(method);

		String s = method.getResponseBodyAsString();
//		InputStream i = method.getResponseBodyAsStream();
	}
}
```

hm, nun habe ich daß Problem, daß ich eine authentifizierung am Proxy benötige. Wie kann ich das übergeben? Ich habe hier im Board nix gefunden, und google habe ich auch bemüht, und bin nicht fündig geworden. 

Eine deutsche Anleitung wäre für den HTTPClient auch nicht schlecht ... die Hompage von jakarta hat mich auch nicht weit gebracht, da ich es mit dem englischen nicht so habe (ich brauche so meine Zeit, bis ich kapier, was da steht). Hat da vielleicht jemand was interessantes?[/url]


----------



## meez (22. Mrz 2005)

Hier hast du ein Beispiel: http://cvs.apache.org/viewcvs.cgi/j...ly_with_tag=HTTPCLIENT_2_0_BRANCH&view=markup


----------



## freezly (22. Mrz 2005)

Na das ist doch traumhaft  Danke, das teste ich doch gleich mal


----------

